# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  How Large are the Blocks?

## ToyMakerRon

How large are the smallest buildable blocks in this app?  Seems like an awesome idea, but in the videos I've seen it looks like the blocks are pretty large.  In order to make really cool things, I would think the smartest thing to do would be to make the blocks be able to be really small and allow users to zoom in to edit their designs.  

Ron

----------


## blokify

Hi Ron,

When you export an STL from the app the bloks are 10mm each. If you were so inclined you could shrink the exported STL, but the build area in the app is 13x13x13 bloks.  

Best,
Blokify

----------


## Rainday21

Any possibility of enlarging the build area in the future?  While the 13x13x13 is great for making cool looking things, if you could increase that 10 or 100 folder we could really make some useful designs.

----------


## blokify

Yup, we have thought about enlarging the build area in a future release!

Best,
Blokify

----------


## Rainday21

That's great news!  If you could get the blocks to a point where they are almost like pixels, that would be so amazing.  We could design basically anything we want.

----------


## ToyMakerRon

Agreed!  In reality we could get to a point where the blocks are so small that you hardly even notice these things are built out of blocks.

----------

